# Are you male or female? [POLL]



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Last time I checked I was a female, lol.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

female!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Poll results are exactly as I expected, 3:1 for Women


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

female!!


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Another female here!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

100% female......although I HATE shopping and chick flix!!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

female!!
girl power rules hehehehehehehe


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Last time I checked I was a female, lol.


same here! :wavey:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Our base is 80% women?
If the numbers won't change, it'll be a time for another female moderator


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Men's shirts, short skirts...Man, I feel like a woman...

Let's go girls!

Jan (I know there are men on this forum...fess up guys!)


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

with a name like shannon, what do you think? MALE- actually Rick is my first name.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*female*

female here too...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Male here joe.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Female...........


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Girls Rule!!! Boys Drool!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Girls... both me and Geddy =)


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Female and Im from very close to you......downtown beaches girl heaven and me Im Erica real name but I use heaven because I bought a new pup golden and that what Im calling her. I like the last of you pages the whole heaven thing cool


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Female here


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

GIRLS RULE........... :smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

All female


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I noticed there is not a neutered one in the bunch here... maybe that's why we have so many fights? ...or could it be the huge percentage of females?


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

100% bonifide All-American male or so my wife tells me.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

most definitly female.......i think


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm neutered ROTFL

All female here, but hoping to add some gender balance soon !!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm neutered...


Yeah, I noticed you're not picking fights anymore  ... so then, has it stopped you from roaming?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*I'm a male! Evidently one of the few....*

Male here. And so is my partner of 11 years. :kiss:

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. So if we're gay does that mean we should be voting 100% for male or................?????????? :scratchch 

I get so confused! :eyecrazy:

SJ


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

AtticusJordie said:


> Male here. And so is my partner of 11 years. :kiss:
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. So if we're gay does that mean we should be voting 100% for male or................?????????? :scratchch
> 
> ...


 
When I was setting up a poll, I was thinking, maybe there are some gay people around here and I should give them a choice to vote for it...
But then I've got confused as to how to say it to not to cause any harm and also wasn't sure how to categorize it... I was wondering, should I say 'male but gay', 'bi', 'lesbian'... crap, it would be just too many choices 

So I guess, if you have a thingy down there, vote for 'Male' no matter how you feel...it's easier 
If not, you're a 'Female'  

Lets not complicate it


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Don't worry about it!*



Joe said:


> When I was setting up a poll, I was thinking, maybe there are some gay people around here, but then I've got confused as to how to say it, to not to cause any harm and also wasn't sure how to categorize it... man but gay, bi, lesbian... crap, too many choices
> So I guess, if you have a thingy down there, vote for 'Male' no matter how you feel...it's easier


Joe--I wouldn't worry about it. I actually hesitated about even starting down that path when responding to the thread.

As gay men, we're heartened by the way we've been treated on the Forum. Certainly I don't wear my 'gayness' on my sleeve--as you can tell by my posts--on the other hand, if the situation warrants talking about my partner--I don't hesitate to mention him either.

Sometimes people try to be nice and politically correct--but go waaaayyyyy overboard in that direction. 

Let's face it--my partner and I are NOT on this Forum because we're gay; we're here because we share the same overwhelming love of Goldens as everybody else.

SJ


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

wow! I like this ratio >


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go, SJ. 

Roaming? I'm hoping it comes back to me


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

AtticusJordie said:


> Joe--I wouldn't worry about it. I actually hesitated about even starting down that path when responding to the thread.
> 
> As gay men, we're heartened by the way we've been treated on the Forum. Certainly I don't wear my 'gayness' on my sleeve--as you can tell by my posts--on the other hand, if the situation warrants talking about my partner--I don't hesitate to mention him either.
> 
> ...


 
Personally I don't give a flying .... as to who is what,... as long as you're 'OK' as a person. 
And if you love Goldens you're more than welcome here.

And so I am not going overboard ... I'll end it here.
Btw. can you tell me what you voted for?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*And how would you have LIKED me to answer the poll?*

:yes:


Joe said:


> Personally I don't give a flying .... as to who is what,... as long as you're 'OK' as a person.
> And if you love Goldens you're more than welcome here.
> 
> And so I am not going overboard ... I'll end it here.
> Btw. can you tell me what you voted for?


If you mean "male or female", I simply took your orders as you stated earlier in this thread:

I looked down and saw if I had a 'thingy'. I did, so I 
voted "male".:yes:

Did I use the wrong criteria????????? :nervous: Heaven forbid?!?!?!?

Crap! I always get these polls wrong.........:clown:

SJ


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

female, like my dogs


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Male 
wow, i didnt realize it was 80/20 on the percentage, I knew we were outnumbered. But i didnt think it would be by this much lol. We are so screwed if they all get pms at the same time.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Female....wouldn't have it any other way.:311taunt-


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, female here, mostly


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

dmfla said:


> Male
> wow, i didnt realize it was 80/20 on the percentage, I knew we were outnumbered. But i didnt think it would be by this much lol. We are so screwed if they all get pms at the same time.


Its amazing... we both threw in our little 'female' digs and have so far gotten away with it... and THEY are the majority here! THEY are now up to 83+% and are growing by the hour! like some huge blob threatening to swallow up the whole forum... run for your lives guys!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*another female on board*



dmfla said:


> Male
> wow, i didnt realize it was 80/20 on the percentage, I knew we were outnumbered. But i didnt think it would be by this much lol. We are so screwed if they all get pms at the same time.


Hasn't that been the case when we have had those long aggressive, not nice, intolerant, horrible, dramatic threads...??? ROFL 

Seriously, when I am pmsing.. I don't even sign in... lol 

Last week, I was pulled over on the highway for speeding, duh!? and, I almost got into more trouble for swearing at the officer... not nice behavior but it was the wrongest day of the month for this to happen, zero reasoning and emotional control... !!! Only lost my license and had a horrible aftertaste for the rest of the day.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Last time I checked I was a female, lol.


How often do you check?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RedDwarf said:


> wow! I like this ratio >


lol.....yeah, works out good for me, too.... Or ACC....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, since it's mostly women here, I feel like it'll be okay for me to say that I have got to get off this forum so that I can go watch my recorded episode of What Not To Wear!!! I've started and stopped it 3 times now because I keep getting into stuff on here!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a male.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Female!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

Male...43...Vancouver B.C.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Girls Power !!!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Grumpy old guy.

Now I know why it seems there is always too much estrogen around this place.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> lol.....yeah, works out good for me, too.... Or ACC....


HA Rick lol where's my rainbow smilies


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HA Rick lol where's my rainbow smilies








































There ya go.....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Female, but always a TomBoy. Got my first shotgun, a .410 at age 10, got my first English Setter for 11th birday (opted for the dog over a watch). Prefereed playing army or cowboys and Indians to playing dolls, loved to be out in the field with my dogs instead of talking on phone, Spent Sat. afternoons watching baseball on TV with my Grandpa--I am a Dodger fan, he was Yankee fan. I loved to ride horses, and my boyfirend my senior year had horses, hunted and fished. Not sure why i started going out with another guy who didn't have horses, didn't hunt nor fish. hummmm. not smart on my part.

Loved to camp down on the river bottom and stay up all night running trot lines and bank sets with Dad and brother's ...and boy friend when in teens(Mom's & sis's idea of camping was stay in a cabin with electriticty, cook stove, Tv, not in a tent cooking over open fire, no TV) dig around in garden, take care of the animals, enven enjoyed milking when it wasn't cold! Hated house work (still do), but loved to cook. Being the oldest i also loved to look after (actually boss) the brothers and sister.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Female, but I guess the Mom part was a give away.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Joe said:


> Not that it matters, but if someone had asked me, I would probably think that most of our visitors and members are women
> Anyhow, this is just for fun, just to see the percentage... :wave:


Yup! Female. My husband works too hard and long to have time to log on to forums. He's too busy keeping me in the style I've become accustomed to. :doh::bowl:::no::uhoh:


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Gee, I think our signature says it all!

cheers:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just digging through some old threads and came up with this one...

Can I assume this partial poll is somewhat representative of whole general membership in terms of gender or do women just like to take these polls more than men?  I know guys have as much free time to blow on forums as women do because my electronics forums and beer brewing forums are almost exclusively made up of guys with only ever a rare posting from a woman. Due to the natural mothering instincts of females are women disproportionately the care takers of family pets? Could this explain the 18% men vs 82% women makeup of the forum? What other explanations are possible for this extreme gender bias on what, I would have supposed, would be an equally shared topic of interest... living with a Golden Retriever?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Beer Brewing Forum?? We used to brew our own beer. Loved it. The best beer I ever drank was from our own stock. We haven't done it since we got the new Propane Stove
and I miss it. I think Lager's are my favorite, although an Ale is good too.  I used to hate beer too 

almost forgot....for the stronger showing of women, I know my husband is a closet dog lover....he'd never admit to being as "gaga" over our dogs as I am....but he is


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ahhh, but lagers are soooo much harder to really brew properly (actually its the cold fermentation and cold conditioning/aging that takes the extra care and equipment and time and money) but you are right... it is oh soooo good. In fact, I brew lagers almost exclusively because of its cleaness on the palate (the lack of excess phenols) and also because my wife is German (actually from Germany).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Monomer,
I started a thread a few weeks ago somewhat similar to this that drew some sparks so I dropped the discussion. 

My DH loves the boys but not to the degree or in the same way that I do. This stirred people up. I'm NOT saying men don't love their goldens and obviously some men feel as strongly as I do about them and have enough interest to come to the forum!

I do 99% of the care /affection to our boys. DH takes them out and throws the frisbee a couple times an evening. He goes to the vet with me since it takes two of us due to Gunner's dog aggression.
He has his own forums and he is just as addicted to them as I am to GRF. His do not involve dogs.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

So what you're saying here is women love their Goldens the way guys love their beer and home theaters?  
I guess beer yeast are pets of a sort... you must feed them (the sugars) and tend to their needs and in the end you have to dispose of their wastes (the alcohol) ... they make pretty good pets but alas they won't fetch a frisbee...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

monomer said:


> Ahhh, but lagers are soooo much harder to really brew properly (actually its the cold fermentation and cold conditioning/aging that takes the extra care and equipment and time and money) but you are right... it is oh soooo good. In fact, I brew lagers almost exclusively because of its cleaness on the palate (the lack of excess phenols) and also because my wife is German (actually from Germany).


During the winter of '94 we had a cold snap and our basement, the cellar actually, was freezing. We wore coats down there to do the laundry. We made the best beer that year because of the cold temps! We were never able to duplicate it and now we've finished off that portion of the basement.....no more lagers  Just wondering, did you ever try to grow your own hops? We did, but the vines didn't get enough sunlight. We thought they could grow them on the edge of the woods we are situated on and use a tree as the support. It was a fun attempt though.

I'm a VW baby. My Father and Hubby work(ed) for Volkswagen AG. The best beer we ever had was in Germany!!!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

As you can see from my name, 'Mandy's Dad', I am male.

As my previous wife used to say - I am in touch with my feminine side, yet I am secure in my masculinity!

Been married for over 30 total years now, but only 8 years this second time around. Never met a Golden until I met my second wife - then I fell in love with BOTH! It sure is wonderful to have two loving creatures in my life!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow never saw this poll before. I voted male though after some of those operations I whine like a .....well you know


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Wow never saw this poll before. I voted male though after some of those operations I whine like a .....well you know


 
A Little boy!!!! gotcha back Hooch!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> A Little boy!!!! gotcha back Hooch!


yeah yeah LOL


----------

